
Overkill App for OS X - ReactForAll
https://github.com/JellyB1/Overkill-OSX/
======
ReactForAll
A friend of mine recently wrote this app, before she learned of Felix Krause
and the Overkill ruby script. She named it Overkill as an homage to Felix
Krause. I personally find it useful if anyone can help her out she going
through a tough time. Give it some stars, and perhaps look at her gofundme
page. [https://www.gofundme.com/replacement-macbook-for-career-
goal](https://www.gofundme.com/replacement-macbook-for-career-goal)

